# 5 gallon tank mates?



## rjarsenault1101 (May 29, 2016)

Hi there, 

I've been browsing for a while here and I haven't really seen my question answered. I have a 5 gallon tank with one male betta in it, and I was looking at getting some other fish for it too, but I don't know which fish will play nice with him, and vice versa. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Zazwaki (Dec 19, 2015)

There's not enough room for tank mates in a 5 gallon and the only option would be a snail. I'll say the bare minimum to even consider tank mates is a 10 gallon. Some potential tank mates require a school to be happy, which means a larger tank.

To name a few tank mates off the top of my head is snails, shrimp, and danios. Guppies aren't a good choice due to their long fins and bright colors, causing the betta fish to mistake them for another betta. Keep in mind that each betta fish is an indivual, some may get along with certain fish while another prefers to have no tank mates.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> There's not enough room for tank mates in a 5 gallon and the only option would be a snail. I'll say the bare minimum to even consider tank mates is a 10 gallon. Some potential tank mates require a school to be happy, which means a larger tank.


I agree.
Assassin snails are nice, you could add 3 easily.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To have any chance of success at keeping other fish as tank mates in a five you need:

1. A tank that is a month or so past being fully cycled;
2. Lots of plants; enough that you can't see your Betta by just glancing at the tank;
3. A back-up plan

I always recommend bottom dwellers in smaller tanks so the Betta's space isn't invaded. Habrosus Cory are tiny and you can easily have five or six in your five gallon. Celestial Pearl Danio are likewise tiny and prefer the bottom; however, they are extremely shy fish and may not do well except with an extremely laid back Betta. As was noted above: If you choose shoaling fish you need a minimum of 5-6; that limits your choices. You also need calmer fish in such a small tank. For instance, Neons would be a disaster as would Zebra Danio and other zippy fish.

You could have a couple of male Guppies or 3-5 male Endlers Livebearers. It's a myth that Betta and Guppies can't be in the same tank because the Betta will mistake the Guppies for another Betta. If a Betta can't live with male Guppies it can't live with anything.

Only you know your Betta's personality. If you feel he's laid back enough for tank mates you can give it a go. However, the need for tank mates is more ours than theirs. He will be just as happy without. BTW, if you search this section you will find a ton of suggestions for five-gallon stocking. We get the request several times per month.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> It's a myth that Betta and Guppies can't be in the same tank because the Betta will mistake the Guppies for another Betta. If a Betta can't live with male Guppies it can't live with anything.


I agree with this.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Would a bigger school of Danios help with fin nipping? I'm wary to recommend Danios because I've had in my experience, customers come back and say their Betta fins have been nipped over night. Of course, I can't be 100% sure it's the Danios. (Sorry if I'm hijacking the thread!)


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Zebra Danios are very active swimmers that actually love current, I have 6 in a 6 foot 100 gallon tank and these fish use the whole tank. 

Same for Tetras I have about 50 assorted ( Flame Rummy Nose BlackWidow Neon Spare) in the same 6 foot tank and all these are active swimmers that love a bit of current, I actually have a small power head to provide the current and all the fish love surfing in it. 

I really cant imagine these fish being happy in anything under a 20 long with a current that even a female Betta might find hard to cope with.


----------

